# Reformatting Hard Drive



## HowdeeDoodee (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a Hughes DircTV DVR2. The picture has been pixalating and sometimes I get a blank screen, then the screen comes back from pixalating. I used the DirecTV method of deleting everything (whatever that means) but the problem remains. Can I A) remove the Tivo hard drive, B) copy the TIVO drive contents to another hard drive on my computer, C) reformat the TIVO drive on my computer, D) copy the TIVO drive contents back to the TIVO drive, and be good to go?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

HowdeeDoodee said:


> I have a Hughes DirecTV SD DVR 40. The picture has been pixelating and sometimes I get a blank screen, then the screen comes back from pixelating. I used the DirecTV method of deleting everything (whatever that means) but the problem remains. Can I A) remove the Tivo hard drive, B) copy the TIVO drive contents to another hard drive on my computer, C) reformat the TIVO drive on my computer, D) copy the TIVO drive contents back to the TIVO drive, and be good to go?


What you have are the signs of impending drive failure. Suggest you purchase a new drive from DVRupgrade or Weaknees preimaged with the TiVo image or purchase a drive at a place of your choice and a copy of Instantcake from DVRupgrade. Good Luck 
PS Tivo uses MIPS processors and as such can not be Formated.

Jim:
I must have had Buffalo Bobs help distracting you with Howdy Doody


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

There is more information in the Underground and Upgrade forums on how to put TiVo software on hard drives.

However, in my opinion this wouldn't work as I think the hard drive you have is failing and that a reformat would not help. You could get a hard drive and put InstantCake on it to resurrect your DVR. Or get a pre-imaged drive from one of the forum sponsors.

Dang it!. I got interrupted by Clarabell and was beat out by rbtravis.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. Very informative.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I used http://mfslive.org/winmfs/ to clone 80G drives to 320G... read the instructions at the site


----------

